# Amana furnace short cycling in the morning



## hungdang80 (12 mo ago)

I have a unique problem. My furnace short cycles, but only in the morning when it is recovering from the setback temperature I have programmed. During sleep, we keep the temp at 66 and then 69 at 7:00 am. The furnace has no problem warming the house from 66 to 68, but then the short cycling starts when it is within 1 degree of the set temp. This happens regardless of what set temp and setback temp I program. The house reaches the set temp within 1 to 1.5 hours even with the short cycling, and then runs fine for the rest of the day as it maintains the set temp. I’ve replaced the air filter, tried running without a filter, cleared the drained hoses, replaced the pressure switches and flame sensor. Still the short cycling happens in the morning.
During the short cycling, I’ve observed that the fans and motors do not cut off, but the flame does. Could it be the flame roll out switch? The flame is blue and goes into heat exchanger normally, so I’m thinking it could be a faulty roll out switch, but the above symptoms have perplexed me.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

probably air flow issue! Change filters and open all supplies and make sure return air is not blocked. Not enough air over the heat exchanger trips high limit until alarm below it’s cutt off temperature or manual reset with a button on the sensor. It’d that don’t work look for obstruction before upping fan speed


----------

